# York Show



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Looking to book tickets for the saturday eve entertainment at the York show. I cannot find where it says children under 5yrs are free or just not allowed in :? ? I have 2 children 1x7yrs & 1x4yrs. Help please?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi there I have just had a look at the outandabout website and it says parental guidance advised.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/entertainment.asp?exhib=1

(* Saturday evenings ticket only show - Advance tickets, adult £13, child (5-16 yrs) £6 - book early to avoid disappointment, tickets are subject to availability at time of processing. Tickets at the show will cost adult £15, child £7 if available.)

Like you I cant find any mention of children under 5years old.If I were you I would give them a ring.

Angie............


----------

